# Pre Workout..



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys

Just looking for some suggestions regarding Pre-Workout supps. what do you guys use, if any? I've recently been taking 2 caffeine tablets which is the 'recommended dose' like an hour before training, but felt no different, upped it to 3/4 and feel a slight buzz, but was wondering if theres anything natural or home made you could do for a pre workout, or perhaps a cheapish natural supp?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Coffee?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sigarner said:


> Coffee?


Yeah I don't like coffee, that's why I usually have a few caffeine tablets before hand :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

What time do you train?

For early morning I swear by ephedrine and caffeine. But taking that after 5pm is a bad idea


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Black Coffee...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

L11 said:


> What time do you train?
> 
> For early morning I swear by ephedrine and caffeine. But taking that after 5pm is a bad idea


Usually between 11am-1pm. Sometimes if its after work it'll be around 4pm/5pm.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I don't like coffee, that's why I usually have a few caffeine tablets before hand :laugh:


Same as me!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sigarner said:


> Same as me!


How many do you normally take?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Just the 2 mate, I'm coming off them now though for a few weeks.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the dosage in the tablets?

I had 280mg and felt a buzz. But as it costs a fair amount for what it is, I've gone back to two black coffees.

You could mix in honey for taste. Not a fan of straight coffee, but Millicano takes the edge off.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tried some flake coke pre [and during] workout couple weeks back. Smashed PB's on delts [natty btw] but wouldn't bother again as I coundn't really enjoy the buzz properly..

A nice strong coffee does the trick just as well ime.....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BruceT said:


> What's the dosage in the tablets?
> 
> I had 280mg and felt a buzz. But as it costs a fair amount for what it is, I've gone back to two black coffees.
> 
> You could mix in honey for taste. Not a fan of straight coffee, but Millicano takes the edge off.


Caffeine tablets cost a fair amount??

Proteinlifestyle sell them 200mg tabs about 2p each


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Agreed man black coffee does the trick, but if you want to be more elaborate then just create your own:-

5g Creatine

2g Beta Alanine

2g COP

2g Taurine


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Caffeine tablets cost a fair amount??
> 
> Proteinlifestyle sell them 200mg tabs about 2p each


If you're not getting anything, perceived or otherwise, that's £41 a year wasted, at 2 tabs a pop.

But point taken.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i like N0 xplode , fruit punch flavour


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BruceT said:


> What's the dosage in the tablets?
> 
> I had 280mg and felt a buzz. But as it costs a fair amount for what it is, I've gone back to two black coffees.
> 
> You could mix in honey for taste. Not a fan of straight coffee, but Millicano takes the edge off.


They're 50mg and they say take 2, but I wasn't feeling it, so began taking 3 or 4.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

NickyGlen said:


> suprisingly for me can of monster or relentless does the job sometimes at a quid a can though prob better off just buying a pre workout powder mostly 30 quid will last u a month there are many to choose from and they effect everyone differently- bsn no xplode does the job but then i have a come down and feel low just trial and error what suits you- gaspari superpump pretty decent too but they all contain similar ingredietns like taurine b12 b6 proprietary blends??? caffeine beta alanine. best to just invest 30 quid and buy one.


energy drinks have tons of calories and **** in them tho dont they?

I would like to buy a pre supp but some of them are ridiculously expensive and have no idea what some of the stuff is listed in side them


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Strong, black coffee for me!


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

I meditate for 5-15 minutes.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> They're 50mg and they say take 2, but I wasn't feeling it, so began taking 3 or 4.


Cheers, I'd be taking 5-6 as I did feel something on the 280mg. But as I've said, I take two black coffees now. Possibly placebo, but it works for me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

NickyGlen said:


> yes but theres a time and a place for calories and sugars your body will utilise them pre workout and post workout i wouldnt advise using them before a show granted but i dont think you are looking to be show ready are you? dont be scared of calories if your putting the work in.


 nah im not, im just trying to lose fat atm for summer


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just do a bit of speed I'm sure that will do a trick lol


----------

